# Like Mother Like Daughter: Malia Obama and 25 Secret Service Agents Jet to Mexico for Spring Break



## kwflatbed

(Huff Po) - President Obama's 13-year-old daughter Malia Ann joined thousands of American students as they crossed the border to Mexico for spring break this weekend.
Despite warnings from the Texas Department of Public Safety that students avoid Mexico for spring break, many ignored cautions and ventured to cities and resort towns throughout Mexico.
However, most students do not have a team of bodyguards to ensure their safety.
Malia landed in Oaxaca on Saturday with 12 of her friends and 25 secret service agents in tow. The teen flew from Houston on United Airlines, as originally reported by Mexican newspaper Milenio. The group was escorted to their hotel in three bulletproof SUVs, with some streets partially blocked off while the teens were en route.
Malia and her friends are staying in a downtown hotel near the heart of the city's historic center.

http://weaselzippers.us/2012/03/19/...ervice-agents-jet-to-mexico-for-spring-break/


----------



## LGriffin

It must be nice to have 25 babysitters at the expense of the taxpayers. Enjoy it for now, dickheads!


----------



## Guest

I actually don't blame the kids, they're just trying to have normal lives. It's not their fault that they require Secret Service protection.

Remember all the headaches that Jenna & Barbara Bush gave their USSS detail?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm sure were footing the bill for her 12 friends too.


----------



## HistoryHound

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yah, like my parents would have let me go away for spring break anywhere in CONUS at the age of 13, Never mind another country.......


Seriously. My oldest is 20 and has never gone on spring break to Mexico. For one she has no desire and for another she has no money to do it. But, these two nitwits in the White House think it's a good idea to let their 13-year-old go and you know the kid isn't paying for it. Not to mention, considering all the crap that's going on in Mexico why would any parent let their 13-year-old go there. You would think that would go double for the daughter of the president. If there is anyone out there that didn't think the obamas were idiots before, this should do it for them. But, hey I guess it's ok to let a 13-year-old go to Mexico as long as she doesn't eat any fatty foods or candy while she's there.


----------



## LGriffin

It's lovely how they blatantly disregarded the warnings of public safety.
I'm sure the cartels have absolutely no idea where she is


----------



## Dan Stark

She's perfectly safe In Mexico, Venezuela, or any other Country that hates America. You should see the bennies they get in KENYA 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Eater

If he had to foot the bill, his kid would be going to Virginia Beach for spring break! Is anyone going to find out the total cost of this trip to the American tax payers. It's going to cost well over $500,000.00 for this trip. I've been to 42 states so far. There is so many great places to see in this country. It would've been nice to see her and her friends spending money here!


----------



## HistoryHound

Wow, I just read some of the comments. Holy crap, they make us look like liberal lovers.



Meat Eater said:


> I've been to 42 states so far. There is so many great places to see in this country. It would've been nice to see her and her friends spending money here!


Only 15 more to go and you'll have been to as many as obama.


----------



## 7costanza

He sent them now because he knows they will be living elsewhere next year and might have to pay themselves.


----------



## Johnny Law

HistoryHound said:


> Wow, I just read some of the comments. Holy crap, they make us look like liberal lovers.


With an open challenge like that, I took it and read the comments. LMFAO, I'm glad I did, I'm in such a better mood now!


----------



## cc3915

*Why Is the Story About Malia Obama Vacationing in Mexico Disappearing from the Web?*

Have you heard that Malia Obama, the president's daughter, is reportedly spending her spring break in Oaxaca, Mexico? Allegedly, she's jetting off with some of her classmates and 25 Secret Service agents to a country that the State Department has said all Americans should avoid. But something is different about the latest "Obama vacation controversy:" references to it are disappearing from the Internet - and fast.
Around 3:00 EST, a Telegraph story reporting on the event was the first to vanish (note how the url remains the same in the "before" and "after"):

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/why...ationing-in-mexico-disappearing-from-the-web/


----------



## LGriffin

I'll bet we don't hear about 1/10th of the spending they do.



Meat Eater said:


> I've been to 42 states so far. There is so many great places to see in this country.


+1, We live in the greatest country on Earth and there's no reason to leave unless you're defending it! My husband and I both agree that all further vacations will be spent here given the fact that I almost starved to death in Ireland (grey broccoli and pumpkin seed with eyes served in Limerick for example) had it not been for the Guinness and hot nuts. I also got "brain worms" in the Bahamas which they discovered was encephalitis just before they did a spinal tap. I could've gone to Hawaii for what that trip ended up costing so there's no chance in hell you'll ever catch this "delicate flower" in that filth pit, Mexico. I won't even buy produce from there.


----------



## 7costanza

7.5 earthquake, enjoy your fuckin vaca.


----------



## LGriffin

7costanza said:


> 7.5 earthquake, enjoy your fuckin vaca.


Prayers for the SS detail that has to deal with this crap.


----------



## CJIS

13 and spring breaking in Mexico? WTF is wrong with the parents.... oh wait nevermind.


----------



## kwflatbed

I wonder how many parents also went along that we are paying for.


----------



## CJIS

CBS News 
*7.6 quake hits near Acapulco, Mexico*
CBS News - ‎5 minutes ago‎

Updated 3:19 PM ET MEXICO CITY - A strong 7.6-magnitude earthquake hit Mexico on Tuesday, shaking central and southern parts of the country and swaying buildings in Mexico City.

Coincidence? I think NOT!


----------



## HistoryHound

Am I the only one thinking this is God's way of showing His disapproval?


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Jenna and Barbara were at least "Spring Break" age weren't they?


With their fake ID's they were.


----------



## DEI8

Spring break is no environment for 13 year old. Plus I really object to my portion of the taxes go to the douche potus's daughter"s going on such a vacation.


----------



## LGriffin

In my quest to ensure that this story doesn't fully disappear from the web, I posted it to FB and weeded out a lib who replied that, "I am sure the Bush girls went on vacation as well....."

Feel free to have at it, friends


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Spring break is no environment for 13 year old. Plus I really object to my portion of the taxes go to the douche potus's daughter"s going on such a vacation.


I would never let my 13 year-old go to spring break, but that's the fault of their idiot parents, not the kids themselves. What 13 year-old would refuse a chance like that?

We just need to remember where to focus the anger, and it shouldn't be at the kids. You don't get to choose your parents.


----------



## LGriffin

I agree, Delta. Their parents are abusing the perks as much as they possibly can.


----------



## HistoryHound

Well so much for them keeping the story out of the main stream media now. Although the focus is being directed at her being safe and never being in any danger (not sure how you can say the last part, but that's what they're saying). If the question why was a kid that age allowed to go on spring break doesn't come up one of my alter egos may have to e-mail Fox tomorrow morning.


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


> I would never let my 13 year-old go to spring break, but that's the fault of their idiot parents, not the kids themselves. What 13 year-old would refuse a chance like that?
> 
> We just need to remember where to focus the anger, and it shouldn't be at the kids. You don't get to choose your parents.


Forget not just letting a 13 year old going to Spring break I would never let my 13 go to Mexico in general. With all the drug and cartel crime down there I would not want to chance it. Yes I know there is drug crime here in the US but it is like comparing apples to moon rocks on the amount and frequency of the violence. When a country needs to be policed by the military with vast deal of corruption within the Government itself it's not worth visiting.


----------



## mpd61

Jeezus!
Must be nice, Although I'm sure they're not really being exposed to any real "spring break" shenanigans, I think there are wiser places to let her go and maybe with only her two or three BFF's at the taxpayers expense. Hope they stay safe and have a good time on our dime.


----------



## Goose

Hell, I wouldn't let myself go to Mexico...and I don't have any kids!!


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> Forget not just letting a 13 year old going to Spring break I would never let my 13 go to Mexico in general.


I wouldn't go to Mexico, never mind allowing my 13 year-old kid to go there.

Spring break is held in a lot more places than Mexico, I was referring to the overall concept of spring break, be it in Mexico, Florida, wherever.


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


> I wouldn't go to Mexico, never mind allowing my 13 year-old kid to go there.
> 
> Spring break is held in a lot more places than Mexico, I was referring to the overall concept of spring break, be it in Mexico, Florida, wherever.


True and agreed.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> This girl, and her sister, go on vacations ALL the time... Why does she need to go on "Spring Break" anyway? Her 7 other vacations a year aren't enough?


She doesn't, but like I said, we shouldn't blame her for taking what her arrogant, entitled idiot parents are offering her.


----------



## DEI8

Delta784 said:


> She doesn't, but like I said, we shouldn't blame her for taking what her arrogant, entitled idiot parents are offering her.


I disagree with that statement, we do need to focus on her, she is becoming a self intitled brat. Nip in the bud now.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Delta784 said:


> I wouldn't go to Mexico, never mind allowing my 13 year-old kid to go there.
> 
> Spring break is held in a lot more places than Mexico, I was referring to the overall concept of spring break, be it in Mexico, Florida, wherever.


I lived a stone's throw from the border and I still never went to Mexico. While I enjoy being a world traveler ($$$ permitting), it's absolute insanity for the POTUS to send his daughter to a country where such explicit travel warnings have been issued by our own government.

Oh wait, that would be to assume the obamessiah does anything with reason and forethought.... 

*****


----------



## Inspector71

Hey!
Stop the insanity! Haven't you heard the post-earthquake reports? the media keeps saying the Obama girl is on a *"school sponsored vacation group" *to Mexico.

Now we can all breathe easier


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> I disagree with that statement, we do need to focus on her, she is becoming a self intitled brat. Nip in the bud now.


What we say on an insignificant message board for Massachusetts cops isn't going to change her or her parent's attitudes one iota.


----------



## Penguin

I'm glad she didn't become a hostage.


----------



## LGriffin

DEI8 said:


> I disagree with that statement, we do need to focus on her, she is becoming a self intitled brat. Nip in the bud now.


No way to change that, DE. No matter how hard her father tries to pretend that he's from the streets and he's every man, he's not. She's a rich kid. It's not her fault but we all know how much fun they are to deal with.
Again, prayers for the poor SS guys on that detail. I'd rather sit in a pit of snakes covered with mice.


----------

